# [SOLVED] Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]



## pdspds (Aug 21, 2008)

Kan anyone help me to find this driver?
I am searching for the driver for months, but I can't find him

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*

Hi,
Best to install the Chipset drivers from your System or Motherboard manufacturers website. But you sound like you've tried that.

If you give us the name of your System (e.g. Dell Inspiron 8000VT) or Motherboard (e.g. Asus P5B-VM) then we will help you find the proper drivers.

If you are unsure of the Spec of your PC, download this free utility, which will give you a System audit of your hardware.......
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Post back with System/Motherboard details.


----------



## pdspds (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*

Oke, thanks

Dell dimension 4550

Here is the screenshot from everest


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*

Hello
I can hardly see that.....lol
What does it say at Motherboard Chipset? i845PE?
What is the name of the Motherboard?

Have you tried these drivers?
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=54115


----------



## pdspds (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*





Motherboardname: Dell dimension 4550
Motherboardchipset: Intel brookdale i845PE


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*

Did you try those drivers?


----------



## pdspds (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*

Yes, it works! 
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Intel 82801DB CH4 - AC'97 audio controller [A-1]*

Glad it's sorted, PDS.
Enjoy!


----------



## abhinitsinha4u (Apr 13, 2011)

Sir,
Mine PC is having the same problem. I Have gone through your post but whenever i install the sound driver, computer crashes...restarts...and says computer returns from serious problem.......I can give you my system information....see if u can fix it.....


----------

